# Which Goggles to choose?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am either going for dragon dx or oakley a frames
any help? i have a white smith holt helmet

Dragons - the Source - Skateboard and Snowboard Shop Canada - Online Store
Oakleys - Sportmart has inline skates, golf equipment, running shoes and other sporting goods


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

dragon dx if your helmet is white but thats just me


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The Oakleys are expensive but are a great goggle.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

If you're willing to spend that much money, I'd make another suggestion, the Von Zipper Feenoms. They have a really wide field of vision and never fog up, at least in the experiences I have had with them. A great pair of goggles in my opinion.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My Dragon DX's fog much more easily than my Oakley Wisdoms, A-Frames, or O-Frames.


----------

